# Changing the stereo width in Reaper



## Daniel Petras (Jul 15, 2017)

I saw in FL that it's possible not only reduce the stereo image by making things more mono, but also to take out the middle and make things more stereo. Does anyone know if there is a way to do this in Reaper without a plugin? Right now in the routing on the width knob you can only make a track more mono or reverse the stereo image.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jul 16, 2017)

Have you tried right-clicking the pan knob and exploring _all_ the options thusly revealed?


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jul 16, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> Have you tried right-clicking the pan knob and exploring _all_ the options thusly revealed?


Just checked it out, but I didn't find the option I was looking for.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jul 16, 2017)

"Taking out the middle" sounds a little strange. A stereo signal, by nature _has_ a middle. Perhaps by splitting the signal to two tracks, then reversing the phase on one track it might achieve the effect you seek - might be worth a try. If that fails, you'll be sure and get a more authoritative answer over in the REAPER forums - lots of smart guys over there.


----------



## Divico (Jul 18, 2017)

AS far as i am concerned this is impossible without using Plugins. A1 stereo tool is a nice free VST for increasing the stereo width or soloing the mid/ side portion of the signal.


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jul 19, 2017)

I thought I saw someone do it in FL, so I thought maybe the same could be done in Reaper. I normally use pro-Q 2 to do it.


----------

